# S: Olympic Spinning Wheels



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Check this site out to see amazing wheels. Be sure to click the, Finished Wheels link and the in progress link. I can't believe that I haven't come across this site before.

https://olympicspinningwheels.wordpress.com/ :


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was told about this place recently. I actually could go and visit his shop. In the same state.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Check this site out to see amazing wheels. Be sure to click the, Finished Wheels link and the in progress link. I can't believe that I haven't come across this site before.
> 
> https://olympicspinningwheels.wordpress.com/ :


Oh my stars, Wordancer -those are amazing. I didn't see any mention of prices, did you? Not that I could afford it anyway, but they are truly art!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are amazing!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I am enthralled. Such fabulous spinning wheels. I would live any one of them. Where are they located?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

EXPENSIVE, but beautiful


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful, custom wheels. One would expect to pay the price for one.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> Beautiful, custom wheels. One would expect to pay the price for one.


I'm almost tempted to put my name on the wait list, as it is at least 2-years long. Not that I have that kind of money, but who knows what could happen in the next two years...eh?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

wordancer said:


> I'm almost tempted to put my name on the wait list, as it is at least 2-years long. Not that I have that kind of money, but who knows what could happen in the next two years...eh?


It would be worth saving up for.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> It would be worth saving up for.


Oh yeah! Knitting & spinning from my stash would be a good start.
What a thought! ????????????


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

????


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How wonderful that they are incorporating their art-making into something as intimate as a spinning wheel. Clearly they are in Washington, but I cannot find even a city listed in their blog or website--?


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mind blowing! Thank you for bringing us the link. I can't figure out exactly how one spins on it. Wish I could see the orifice and the yarn path or a spinner using it. No posts for four years, are they still in business?


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay. I googled it and up came some videos on You Tube demonstration of the spinning and of the construction. The orifice is right at the end of the flyer as usual so you are sitting at that end with the wheel between your legs. Videos were 2014.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Mind blowing! Thank you for bringing us the link. I can't figure out exactly how one spins on it. Wish I could see the orifice and the yarn path or a spinner using it. No posts for four years, are they still in business?


Yes last post on home page, July 19, 2018
https://olympicspinningwheels.wordpress.com


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Okay. I googled it and up came some videos on You Tube demonstration of the spinning and of the construction. The orifice is right at the end of the flyer as usual so you are sitting at that end with the wheel between your legs. Videos were 2014.


Ha, I was going to post that I found the YouTube videos. ????


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Stunning and no doubt extremely expensive, but certainly worth the money


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

The maker looks like someone I have known. Freaky!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

This is worth saving up for!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Oh yeah! Knitting & spinning from my stash would be a good start.
> What a thought! ????????????


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL Wait I have some ..... for sale.. LOL LOL Ya know I love ya. Working on your last 4 oz bag to send you. Had to take off from work 3 extra days last week to go to the hospital for DH. Any way have a 3 week vacation coming up will catch up then. I hope.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Did anyone find a base price for these?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! So unique and just beautiful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Bummy said:


> Did anyone find a base price for these?


I remember seeing 900-ish base price somewhere, but on what page?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

These are custom wheels. The YouTube says specifically that the buyer's choices. I am certain that the price depends on those choices. Given the price of wheels these days, the $900 range seems not unreasonable.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I think I would want a fairly plain wheel made with redwood. Letting the wood be the focus. I found this site that sells salvaged first growth redwood from the 1800s. Here is the link t to the story of how this redwood was found and salvaged.
http://www.redwoodsalvagesales.com/woodlovers-dream.htm
http://www.redwoodsalvagesales.com/index.htm


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> These are custom wheels. The YouTube says specifically that the buyer's choices. I am certain that the price depends on those choices. Given the price of wheels these days, the $900 range seems not unreasonable.


Yes, that is the base-ish price as far as I can tell. The more personalized the wheel and details, the more cost. I saw a reply to that question...around 2,000 to 2,500. But don't quote me. :sm04: 
Still less than a Golding Glory Wheel. That I even thinking about this possibility...Is making me dizzy.


----------

